
MySpace did it, I will too - rustartup
http://rustartup.blogspot.com/2007/05/myspace-did-it-i-will-too.html
======
bootload
_'... Great hackers also generally insist on using open source software. Not
just because it's better, but because it gives them more control. Good hackers
insist on control ...'_ ~ <http://www.paulgraham.com/gh.html>

you might run into problems ( '7. Choosing the Wrong Platform' ~
<http://www.paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html)> and here (find people to
work on it ~ Great Hackers, Ibid.).

Is this the server platform or client? The thing I don't get is also the extra
cost in dollars. MS is not cheap.

------
rustartup
Windows server software changed since and its now can be just the right
platform as well as Linux/Apache.

Though Windows costs more, its not thousands and even not hundreds of dollars
difference, its only 25-30 USD for the Windows Sever 2003 license per server.
Client software doesn't matter at all.

For that price you get complete set of all required for web app technologies
and tools: Windows Server 2003, IIS 6, Asp.Net 2.0, SQL Server developer
edition.

In addition there is a free version of MemCached for Windows.

------
schmoe
Where did you get the $25-$30 USD figure for Windows Server? Pricing a server
at dell.com shows $799 for Standard and $3,295 for Enterprise (useful if you
want more than 4GB RAM or 4 CPUs) But the OS isn't so expensive compared to
SQL Server which is $5,799.00 for a Standard single processor license, or
$25,009.00 for Enterprise (useful if you want all of the high-availability
features).

